# Round or Square toes?



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I show breed shows & square toes are pretty much the norm:wink: I have a round toe boot that I love, they are so comfy. My trainer would like me to get new Square toed ones for my SMS. So i'll be shopping:lol: Keep my new square toe ones for halter/SMS & my other ones I'll use for riding.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Square seems to be most popular these days.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

It shouldn't matter, I personally can't stand the square toed boots.....reminds me of a scuba diver with flippers! I say buy what you like and feels good to your feet.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't think it really matters.


Looks like a square toe, but more of a rounded square toe.











He's wearing a square toe.











Square Toe















Hard to tell but maybe round toe?













And that's just taking 2 minutes to look at Google images, and there's some of both. Seems like the square is more "Trendy" right now but you can wear either. Just as long as it compliments you and your outfit.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

gigem88 said:


> It shouldn't matter, I personally can't stand the square toed boots.....reminds me of a scuba diver with flippers! I say buy what you like and feels good to your feet.


Lol. I like this. Personally, I love my square toe boots. My husband can't stand them. He says they look like leprechaun shoes. :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My feeling is the rounded to with a bit of a point is more feminine. I tried on a pair of square toed boots and stumbled twice while on the store carpet. No thanks.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I hate the look of square toes, but they are so much more comfortable on MY feet so I wear them. Not that there are many other options in my local western stores - it's either square toe or scary pointy!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

A few years ago round was really popular and before that pointed toe. Now square is the thing. I think it is more of a fashion thing than anything. Wear what is comfortable for you. I used to wear roper style boots all the time. Now they are hard to find because of the square toe fad going on. My boots now are ariats with a square to and I love them. They are way more comfy than the roper( round) toe. IMHO.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

And in thought I was the only one who thought the square toes was butt ugly! And not very feminine. And if you wear a larger size, like over size six, they make you look as if you are walking with canoes on your feet.


----------



## KRcowgirl (Aug 19, 2014)

I know that square toes are in style now, but I absolutely HATE them. They make me feel like I look like a duck.  

I have worn round toes every single day in my 6 year riding career, and I adore them! In fact, my dress boots are Ariat Rodeobabys that are round toe. 

But go with what is more comfortable for _you_. After all, it'll be you with the blisters, or the falling flat on your face in front of the judges. Just sayin.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I like the square toes even though I have a long foot and they make my foot look even bigger. What I can't stand is the excessive welting!!! I thought two rows of stitching was too much for an efficient riding boot then this last weekend while boot shopping for hubby, three rows of stitching with over a 1/2" welting..really? Talk about a good way to get a foot hung in a stirrup.


----------

